# Georgie the Ghost and Mother Ghost Nursery Rhymes



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Been listening to this since yesterday.
Joe really likes the Ghost Rhymes...how fun.

I used to listen to the 45 when I was in 1st grade.
Dose anyone else remember this?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I do remember the Georgie books but my school did not have the 45 record. If you could look at the old library card in those books I bet I checked them out every other week. Apparently I have been a haunter since grade school. (ha, ha) I was also a big fan of the _Dorrie_ books about the little girl witch named Dorrie and all of her adventures. I actually started collecting them several years ago buying on collector book sites and Ebay. I have a copy of all the Dorrie books except the first two. I need to see if I can find some of the old Georgie books. Does anyone remember _Gus, the Friendly Ghost_? Another oldie but goodie. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't remember Gus....hmmm, how far back are we going here.
I only went back to the 60's.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

I have some Georgie books, AND Gus, the Friendly Ghost. My sister also has an old reading textbook from her grade school, with a Georgie story in it.

There is another Gus book too, about him going to school. I happened to find it on sale in my local library's store, and I snatched it up. It's around here somewhere. What I really miss, is my 45 Read Along of Disney's Haunted Mansion. What I wouldn't give to have that back!

EDIT: OK, I take that back...just Googled "Gus" and I have Gus and the Baby Ghost (and Gus Goes to School), not Gus Was a Friendly Ghost. Hmmm. Seems there are a lot of Gus books: http://www.librarything.com/author/thayerjane

and here is Robert Bright's link for the Georgie books: http://www.librarything.com/author/brightrobert

The two I have here are Georgie Goes West, and Georgie and the Magician. My sister has Georgie and the Noisy Ghost, and a couple of others.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn I'm old. Yes, I used to own a few of those Georgie 45 rpm records. You can find a few of them on youtube.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yep, that's it....old folks that were kids in the 60's the other must be from the 70's...don't know those.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I loved Georgie and Gus. I recently found a Gus book at an antique store and bought it, I may still have my Georgie book. My other favorite it Rabitt, Skunk and Spooks Amazon.com: Rabbit and Skunk and Spooks (9780590080873): Carla Stevens: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@511T4hgAVcL I still have this book, the cover is missing now but I have read it to all my boys and shared it with my 2 youngest son's kindergarten classes.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sitting here listening to the Georgie YouTube post now. This might be the same story that's in my sister's old textbook. 

Another book that I loved as a kid, and share with my own, is "The Craziest Halloween" by Ursula von Hippel (1957, now out of print). I checked that book out from my school library so many times, I don't think anyone else had a chance to read it. At the end of my 2nd grade school year, the librarian wanted to make room for new books, so we all got to choose one book to keep, and that's the one I went straight for. I was so afraid someone would take it before I got there (going alphabetically, I had to wait anxiously till we got to "S")

I don't have my Gus books handy, but I think you're right about them being from the 70's. I'm pretty sure all of the Georgie books except the Magician one, were my sister's...I just wound up with the other one, somehow. I remember ordering the Magician book from Weekly Reader myself, though. I seem to recall my mom buying me the Gus book, but I'd have been very little at the time, so that's hazy. Sis is a child of the 60's, and I'm a child of the 70's, so that sounds about right.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, I hadn't thought of these books in years. Thanks guys, for reminding me of a happy part of my childhood. I'm sitting here with a big goofy grin on my face.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AHH!! I HAD the Georgie books! I forgot all about them! I think my parents still have them....but WHERE in the basement?? Who knows...?? I love the illustrations..


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Didn't Joe Raposo also work on Sesame Street? The name is familiar...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay...why can I not remember where I left my cell phone, but I can remember who Joe Raposo is??


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter loves Gus and the baby ghost and yes I own it. 

I have a new favorite kid's book, "I'm not afraid of this haunted house" by Laurie Friedman. We just checked this one out at the library and I think I am going to have to buy it. It has ghouls eating spiders, a vampire's blood pool, and more. It is creepy, gross, and funny!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I don't remember Gus....hmmm, how far back are we going here.
> I only went back to the 60's.


This was early 70's books and stuff. In school we had a thing called "Weekly Reader" and you could order books and buy them. I got all the scary books that were available. My grade school library had these great books about Haunted North Carolina. There are tons of ghost stories in NC, including the Hoofprints at Bath, The Ghost Dog of Goshen Swamp, The Devil's Tramping Ground in Siler City, I can go on and on. If you haven't checked those books out you should. They are great stories to tell around the campfire and not all blood and guts either, but a lot tied to history. :jol:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

This website: http://www.americanfolklore.net/spooky-stories.html has stories from all the states, interesting reading, warning: can give you to many ideas for your haunt


----------

